
Land Speed Record Broken, Now 402MPH - empressplay
http://us.cnn.com/2016/08/14/us/bonneville-danny-thompson-speed-record/index.html
======
pratap103
Great respect for anyone who follows their dreams despite financial obstacles.
Even more impressive when the the dream doesn't necessarily come with
financial reward.

